# virtual box



## gianD748 (Jul 28, 2010)

Dear All

I'm sorry if I ask a silly question, but I do not understand the following:

I have a laptop with FreeBSD 7.2 and KDE3.5.

1) could I install SUN VIRTUAL BOX ?

2) if yes, which one?

-VirtualBox 3.2.6 for Solaris and OpenSolaris hosts

or

-VirtualBox 3.2.6 Software Developer Kit (SDK)

or

-VirtualBox 3.2.6 for Linux hosts

or

-VirtualBox 3.2.6 for Linux hosts

many thanks for your suggerstions


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 28, 2010)

emulators/virtualbox-ose

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## gianD748 (Jul 29, 2010)

*thanks*

thank you


----------

